# nissan teana



## mart88 (Aug 2, 2010)

I want buy a car gps navigation for my NISSAN Teana from NISSAN Teana Car GPS Navigation System [FGNSATNA001] - US$235.00 : Car GPS Navigation.
There is a type ,it looks cool.But I do not knew how is the quality.
Could you give some advices?	
:newbie:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Buy a portable GPS because the are way cheaper and better and can be used in any car.


----------



## mart88 (Aug 2, 2010)

Spongerider said:


> Buy a portable GPS because the are way cheaper and better and can be used in any car.



SO you think this one is good. don`t you?


----------

